# OBS vs Streamlabs OBS



## zamboknee (Nov 12, 2020)

I'm genuinely confused.
What's the difference between OBS and Streamlabs OBS?
Advantages of one over the other?


----------



## reflekshun (Nov 12, 2020)

OBS is the base and original app for streaming.

Streamlabs OBS (SLOBS) Embeds the OBS app in a framework that allows immediate integration with streamlabs features (showing chat in the same window as your stream etc).

It's up to you, SLOBS is usually a little less efficient than standard OBS, but the convenience might make it worth your while. There is also OBS.live which is similar deal (embedded OBS in a framework) but from streamelements


----------



## zamboknee (Nov 14, 2020)

Thanks @reflekshun . New to this. Trying to start a Twitch show since being laid off from radio job and it's all new.


----------



## zamboknee (Nov 15, 2020)

So which should I use?


----------



## deFrisselle (Nov 16, 2020)

OBS  Can't get help here for anything else


----------



## Rag & Bone Puppet Theatre (Nov 16, 2020)

I'd use OBS unless I needed an add-on that Streamlabs offered. When updates come you have to wait for them to be added to Streamlabs.


----------



## twindux (Nov 16, 2020)

I"m wondering about this as well. Does SLOBS offer tech support on the OBS portion? Or just the Streamlabs add ons?


----------



## deFrisselle (Nov 17, 2020)

Would suck if they don't  As SLOBS isn't supported by this forum as only very very few would have any idea if any what code changes SL did to libOBS or how the rest of what they created around it interacts with it   Not to mention what code version they have in their current version


----------

